# Lights Over Queen Bed



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

The light over the queen bed isn't working (yes, it's plugged in!). Can't imagine both bulbs would burn out at the same time. Is there something else we could check that might be the problem? Thanks for the help!

Tina


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Have you checked the fuse in the converter?

Chris


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

First change both bulbs







, then I'd start by using process of eliminination. If you have a low voltage tester, check that there is voltage at the plug in the wall. If there is, remove the light from the ceiling and test that there is voltage where the lines enter the fixture. If there is, then there could be a loose connection in the fixture somewhere although I doubt that as they are pretty simple.

Let us know how you make out.

Mike


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh, the fuse, check that too









Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

camping479 said:


> First change both bulbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto 
I would do the same thing Mike









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Is the switch on?









Battery charged?









I would change the bulbs with another fixture (you know works) to avoid buying some bulbs you may not need. Easy way to eliminate the bulb.

Also, check the wires where they plug in. Maybe it got squashed/broken/loose.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Remove complete rear slide as one unit.
Replace with slide from similar unit at next outbackers rally.

or do as the others have suggested.

Side note: I have 2 spare interior fixtures if anybody needs them.


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, will put DH to work on this!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I know you said it was plugged it...but sometimes it takes just a little more add push to really get it in the socket correctly.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As the others have said, except that I would check voltages before I replace the bulbs. First, it may save you having to buy bulbs. Second, if there is a fault in the system that blew the first bulbs, it is going to blow the new bulbs as well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Was it ever working in the first place? During our PDI we forgot to check the light on the queen slide out...turned out the wire to the connection was damaged....if you have no voltage to the plastic connector and your trailer is under warranty, have the dealer run a new power circuit to the queen slide out (after doing all of the other system checks as previously suggested).

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Chacfamily said:


> Thanks everyone, will put DH to work on this!
> [snapback]115165[/snapback]​


As strange as it may seem I had both outside security lights burn out the bulbs at the same time. Thought there was a wiring problem, but it wasn't.


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

Dh checked out the light, it's not the bulb, not the fuses. He used the voltage meter and he said it's somewhere between the plug and the light itself. willl have to call dealer for help tomorrow.









Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Have him pull the fixture and check the wire nuts.


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

After playing with it extensively, it now works. Would get readings with the "ohm meter" and then not. Must be a short somewhere that he "fixed" for now!


----------

